# October Meeting and Membership Cards



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a reminder for the DFWAPC meeting this Sunday, October 23rd @ *Dallas North Aquarium*. Please note the venue change.

We've had quite a few new members the past few meetings and I'm getting caught up with membership cards. If you are in need of a DFWAPC Membership Card please send me a PM and I'll have one for you Sunday.

*Meeting Info*

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Jim, you will bring donuts and raffle prices right? 
members don't forget to bring your plants.


----------



## haiphan02 (Dec 7, 2010)

I want to join. Can i bring my membership fee Sunday?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

haiphan02 said:


> I want to join. Can i bring my membership fee Sunday?


yes, since it is past june, you will only need to pay for half a year. which is $10.00 ask for mike cameron,(tres.) we will take your info, and then ask for jim and we will make a name tag for you.

also what's your name, how many tanks do you have. you should introduce your self .


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome haiphan02! We always would like to meet new members. Hope you make it to this meeting tomorrow.  

Meeting topic will be a PAR meter demonstration and a question and answer panel. We will enjoy the hospitality of Dallas North Aquarium. Bring munchies to share. Bring plants to trade. Lets have fun!


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello everyone. Is it possible for me to come to the next meeting. I may be interested in joining. I'd like to get a feel for what goes on in the club. And would love to meet some of the members. 

Thanks for reading every one.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Z90a said:


> Hello everyone. Is it possible for me to come to the next meeting. I may be interested in joining. I'd like to get a feel for what goes on in the club. And would love to meet some of the members.
> 
> Thanks for reading every one.


yep, we welcome every one. :wave: we will be going to wuiz-q in ft. worth and will have a talk on picking the right rocks for a planted tank.

feel free to introduce yourself.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool!! Well I will try to get the date on that and will try my best to be there. I might bring a bit of clippings. I don't have much but maybe I will by then.


----------

